# Myra Myra Myra! A new and happier thread!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is Myras old thread.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/kid-down-need-advice-172081/

Now that she's better and doing fabulous I thought I would start a new thread so everyone interested can keep an eye on how she's doing and growing. 

So many people here contributed to her getting better, I know I wouldn't have been able to save her life if it wasn't for this board.

She's now just over 20 pounds, a bit on the chunky side. She's funny and happy and just a great kid!

A little snuggle time in my lap when I should have been working. shhhh don't tell the boss!










Look at her beautiful horns finally coming in!










Either my lap is shrinking or she's growing.










It's hot, drinking some nice cool water.










She loves Ulu'he ferns.










And coconut fronds.



















I'm uploading a video onto youtube of her playing in the yard today too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's our girl playing outside! I darn near cried just now watching this video, thinking about how if she had been left out in that field... if I had not gone there that day.... if I had not listened to my heart and had all the help here... This little darling would have starved to death in probably just a few more hours. I assume they can't go much longer than 48 hours when they are 3 days old without food.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo hoo, look at her go!! It's nice to see her so happy and bouncy, good job. :stars:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sweet she's so bouncy:clap::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

She looks like she's doing so well! You've done such an incredible job with her!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...she is a sweet lil thing


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How neat!! What a cutie pie I'm so glad you got her and saved her... Seeing this I know she's grateful!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's my sweet sweet baby girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , that little bundle of joy means so much to all of us , but most of all you 
She is a testament of your dedication and love for her . Boy has she come a long way !
Life is sure better with her in it  Thanks for following your heart and bringing her home and into all of our lives . She is truly our Christmas Miracle  

That little girl has got to be able to see if anything at least shadows ,she navigated that rock or whatever it is in the grass perfectly ! Unless she has memorized that area already , lol.. And i wouldn't put that past her either  Please give her a hug and kiss from her auntie Laura


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Laura you are totally right! She does see a lot of things, she navigates pretty well in new areas and follows me around as I do chores. I'm guessing shadows? She ran right into that frond and later she ran into a lawn chair, but larger things she seems to see and steer clear of. Which I think is pretty darn cool!

She's currently mad at me, I took away her mid day bottle. I'm in the dog house big time! She's kind of chunky so I don't feel bad. In fact I've never had a baby goat this FAT! lol

She loves her grain, eats hay and forage really well, and boy does she love her bottles!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^That's so good to hear that she has regained some vision. She looks like she won't be able to fit in your lap for much longer. lol How old is she now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome! So glad you were able to help her so much! She looks amazing! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great! She is a cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars::snow:
Our little miracle baby, she looks awesome and so happy. :snowbounce:

Remember most of the credit, love, hard work and dedication goes to you. Without you Dayna, she would not be a happy and healthy goat today. Good work Dayna. Hats off to you. 

We love her. :fireworks:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

;OMG the video made me cry happy tears - she is even holding her head better - you have done such s super job with her. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think she was born on the 3rd or 6th of October. Man she's gotten big. She's going to be a big girl I think, or is it just the bottle spoiling and her growth will slow down? lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I never commented, but I followed Myra's other thread pretty religiously and I can't tell you how happy this video makes me! I always show my husband your Myra videos to make him smile before bed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:fireworks: Such a beautiful thing. She is blessed that you saw her that day...thank you for the video Dayna!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a pic from today, she has a bump on the bridge of her nose. None of my other goats have that, why does she have that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe just bone growth. It doesn't look like it is very big.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It feels like it's just part of her skull. Her mom is a nubian and I don't have any of those. Do they have raised bridges on their noses?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Nubians have Roman noses with raised bridges. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes they have "roman noses"
see pic

I wean my bottle babies between 4/5 months depending on how the are eating solids. I still have one doeling still on her mom @ 5 months.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a gorgeous doe. I'm so glad you were able to save her!!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I feel like carp. Had a long message typed. Myra ran into a wire hunk of fence. Right in the eye. Many folks cried. Gave banamine injection and la200 in the eye. I'm so angry. Post more tomorrow after calming down.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no! She's getting big.. Poor girl. She'll be okay... Now go and get some rest yourself;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe cut down some swimming goggles to protect her eyes while she is out playing? That's what I did for my blind dog years ago so he could still come with us in the brush.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , she'll be ok :hug::hug::hug: Its ok , your doing your best !


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh Dayna, I'm so sorry. Poor little Myra. The goggles sound like a good idea. They actually make goggles for dogs that I'll bet would fit a goat.
http://shop.doggles.com/dog/eyewear/dgil-doggles_ils

In fact, the same company makes a mesh mask like the horse fly masks (but for dogs) that is cheaper and might be more comfortable and a better fit. 
http://shop.doggles.com/dog/eyewear/eyme-eyewear_mesh


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That's it. I'm ordering goggles.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My oh my! Poor lil Myra is just a story in herself! Hope she recovers well and soon :hug: ....I think goggles are a great idea  Of course, we need pics of that!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I ordered purple ones with flowers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I used to have ones for my Beagle , they had flames on the sides of them 
If I still had them I would send them to you , but somehow they got misplaced when moving. I bet Myra will do well with them , what a great idea Damfino


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Just think Dayna a few months ago none of us could have imagined her running around and able to get hurt like that. She is alive because of you. She needs to be a goat and that means there will be risks. You can not wrap her in bubble wrap. You have to let her be herself. We are always here to help you pick up the pieces if needed.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Myra's going to be stylin' in those :shades: How's she doing?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Dayna I have some Doggles you can have! They fit my Labrador.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You're so sweet, but I already ordered a pair. They were amazon prime so they should be here in a couple days.

She's doing okay today, she's a bit mad and frustrated because I'm not letting her run around with the other kids.  I'm putting LA200 into her eye twice a day and will do it for a few days to keep an infection from setting in.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have followed your thread when you first got Myra and have seen her develop and the ups and downs. You are a generous caring person to do everything you have for that little goat. It is awesome to see her,,today ..pictures. I love Myra..she is an awesome goat with a great owner. Thank you for all you have to done for her!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh Poor Myra!! I can't wait to see her in her stylish goggles though! I hope her eye heals ok!!:angel:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Dayna, I am seeing a positive here. She is a well-enough adjusted goat to actually miss the company of her "herd mates", even without normal vision. This just proves it. In spite of her challenges, she is not afraid of other goats, and misses them when separated.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yes! She LOVES other goats. Other goats pick on her so I can't leave her with the adults (they are pretty brutal to her) but she loves playing with the other kids. You can see the kids treat her differently than they treat each other, but she doesn't seem to mind too much and just loves playing as well as she can.

She's a very happy goat for the most part. She's eating grain and hay, and will forage a bit (less than other kids so I think her vision makes that harder?), she drinks water from the bucket, playing, runs and hops in the front yard. She loves to sit in my lap for short periods of time, she gets bored and jumps up frequently but then tries to get back in my lap, she's so silly.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Is her eye doing better today?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Myra doing ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Dayna!! Yes, how is little Myra doing? How are you doing?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see a photo of Myra in her new goggles! I'm glad the Doggles website was helpful to you. I hope her eye is feeling better by now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She got her goggles today. To say she hates them is an understatement.... Oh well, she'll figure it out. She wants to play with the herd? She wears the goggles!



















It's going to take a few sessions to get them fitted properly so that they're not pushing anywhere on her eyes. Also I think I have to trim her eyelashes as they curl back into her eyes under the goggles. Do goat eyelashes serve a purpose or can I just trim them?

She has my smile:










My daughter turned 18 yesterday (where does the time go) both my kids have my smile! haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! :shock::lol::shock::ROFL::thumb::ugeek:
Poor thing , i don't know if i should laugh or cry :-D
How amazing you guys all have the same smile ! :mrgreen: :shades:
Now thats a bunch of lovely ladies 

Hi Laurie ! :wave: Happy Birthday :birthday::balloons::stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

About the eyelashes , I'm thinking they serve the same purpose ours do , so IMO , i wouldn't trim them all the way. When she doesn't have the lashes , i would think she would not be able to keep debris out of them and she would tear a lot without them , but i could be wrong.
I think they do add some shade to her eyes as well , maybe that sounds foolish , but i would think the sun would be more direct without them…..idk. onder:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! How precious;-) Not sure about the lashes, but I wouldn't trim them, I'm sure they serve some purpose.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it would be ok to trim them lightly if they are causing irritation to her. She's a special case and has special circumstances  If they are going into her eyes with the goggles on , then you need to trim them i think. Maybe with your adjustments it will correct itself ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Dayna , would these be smaller for her ? I know they are wide angle so maybe a better fit ?
I can pick them up and send them over to ya 

I can't attach the picture….but its a pair that is smaller . I know , you just bought those…

I was looking at the smaller ones and i think no matter what you get , its not going to fit her precious head perfectly. We just gotta make it work somehow  I was looking at the kids swimming goggles and was wondering if cutting the nose part , then trying to make that part longer so they fit her eyes better…..the ball is rolling on this , lol. You might find something at your doorstep if i figure this out , lol..
The kids swim goggles are cheap enough , I'm going to try to fashion something for her . You never know , maybe i will come up with the first "goat goggles" , lol .


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was thinking of removing the plastic part and using some sort of velcro so that the goggles eye section become "moveable". I don't want to butcher up this new pair though. lol Maybe swim goggles would be good. These are for 20-60 pound dogs so I think some more adjustment will be needed.... I don't know. I'll figure something out. She needs to be able to play but also be safe.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also she hated it so much over the next while I'm going to be doing small steps and positive reinforcement to train Myra to accept it happily. My good friend Lara is an animal behaviorist and I'm going to enlist her assistance in working with Myra. She has the Animal Behavior Center so this is right up her alley.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Myra is too cute!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aw... it's too bad the goggles don't fit better. Goats' eyes are further to the side than dogs' eyes, but I hoped it wouldn't be that much. Oh well. I would't trim her eyelashes. Better to modify the goggles than to modify the goat! 

I halter train all my goats and some HATE the halter passionately at first. I give lots of positive reinforcement--treats and loves--when I fasten it on. If they act downright naughty about it I might give them a smack and tell them to shape up and sit still. Once it's on they get praise and cookies. By the time they're so big I can't wrestle them into the halter by force, they look forward to having it put on. As long as you get the eyewear to fit comfortably, there's no reason why Myra won't eventually become compliant about it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She'll recover just fine - I'd give her lots of treats and extra attention for wearing the goggles. She should get used to it. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable. 

Found this website and the goggles the goat is wearing looks to be better. Maybe email this person and see where she got them and what kind they are.
http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/getting-ready-to-make-soap-part-3/


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They make ski goggles that fit over glasses. maybe a pair of those would work. They are wider and deeper so they wouldn't hit her eyelashes ..Just a thought, not sure if they would work though! She is adorable in them!:-D


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> She is adorable.
> 
> Found this website and the goggles the goat is wearing looks to be better. Maybe email this person and see where she got them and what kind they are.
> http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/getting-ready-to-make-soap-part-3/


Those look like normal safety glasses for people.  I have a pair around somewhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Hope you find them and work better for her. :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my Jasmine in her doggles. She had to wear them when she had her laser treatment at the vet. She didn't like them either. :mrgreen:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What if you made a face mask that was fitted to her and closed with velcro. Then put a goggle from the kids swimming goggles over each eye sewn into the mask. Like the masks the pit ponies used to wear in the coal mines.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That ^^^is a perfect idea Jill ! That would make them a bit more comfortable for her and you won't have to worry about her getting them off or another goat taking them off for her , lol..
And , you can take measurements and fit the mask to her them sew on each eye goggle piece . Love this idea !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Here is my Jasmine in her doggles. She had to wear them when she had her laser treatment at the vet. She didn't like them either. :mrgreen:


Awwww , poor baby , but such a cutie !!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to consider each idea and see what works best as she grows. I had her out a bit supervised today with no goggles and I swear the entire jungle and my property is full of sharp dangerous things. I am interviewing a family with a toddler tomorrow for possible me watching a few hours a week and as I walked around my property I was like "this is too sharp, this is too dangerous, this is a trip hazard". lol Forced me to take a nice view of the property.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Careful babysitting , you might want one after too long


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh heck no Laura! I'm just looking for something to earn a small amount of goat supply money while i can still do things around the house. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Oh heck no Laura! I'm just looking for something to earn a small amount of goat supply money while i can still do things around the house. lol


I know , lol. I was just jazzing ya :ROFL:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching that toddler was so much fun! She even fed Myra her bottle (though a chain link fence). I'll get more photos of Myra but for now I have a Myra related question.

She's getting 1-2 bottles per day. Depending on the weather. When it's much hotter, I give her an extra 5 ounces of cold milk in the mid afternoon. I've noticed that helps keep her temp down. She's still having trouble regulating it.

She also gets as much sweet cob as she wants, and well frankly... she's fat. I know a growing kid needs a lot of food, but Myra eats and eats and eats and eats. She eats hay a bit, but much prefers sweet cob. lol 

I can weigh her to get a good weight (she's pretty chunky). She's a nubian nigi mix so I have no idea how big nubians are, I never had any before. So would she be about the same size as a saanen nigi mix? She's much fatter than my saanen mixes! lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I never thought we would here that Myra was fat - yes she is growing, plump is ok but not fat. You can cut some of her cob without hurting her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> You can cut some of her cob without hurting her.


Can you tell Myra that? Cause I'm afraid of the tantrum she's going to throw!

She was born Oct 3, I hope it's okay that she's still getting some bottles.

She has a big chunk of fat deposit on her chest, it's jiggly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give her more hay than COB.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would cut the cob out about a fourth of a cup until you reach where you think she should be. That way she won't notice sudden change, and avoiding a tantrum..;-) I would increase her hay. I've heard people giving bottles until 10 months old.., but I've never done that. So yes it's okay, and I think it's okay to see a sickly doeling on deaths door growing to be a healthy chunky doeling, as long as she's not excessively fat;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: The jiggly chest comment made me laugh  
Bottles are fine, some people bottle feed until they are 6-8 months. 

Nubian does can get pretty big, the smallest ones are around 110-130lbs, average size does are about 160-170lbs, and the bigger girls are 180-200lbs, like Alpines and Saanens, pretty much. 

I would also offer less cob and more hay, and if you think she'll poke an eye on the hay stems, you can shake the leaves/oats (whichever hay you feed) out of if for her, and just offer the leaves/oats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So if Nigerians are up to 75 pounds and nubians are up to 200 pounds she shouldn't ever go past like 100ish?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She'll probably top out at 100-115. But it depends how big her mom was, if she was bigger, like 200lbs, she might make it to 130.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably a stupid question and I figure everyone will say bad idea...

But Snug Bug was born Aug 9th. He's an intact male but he's not been mounting anyone.... And Myra was born 10-3 so she's young. She's SOOOOO lonely and no babies have been born for her yet that I'm going to keep. I was wondering if I could put Snug in there with her? When do goats go into their first heat? I've heard of super young goats getting pregnant. Can I put something over her vulva? lol I just feel bad for her and he's the only nice goat I have right now. Everyone else is pregnant or mean to her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well... I have personally let all my bucks and buck kids run with my does until August, and I've never had an out of season breeding from that. But one of the ladies on her had a ton of does kid at 9-10 months because she let hers run with the bucks in the summer, so, if you do let them stay together, keep an eye on them.
My girls normally cycle for the first time at 6 months old.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally wouldn't, as does can get bred as young as 2 or 3 months, especially if she has Nigerian in her. Nigerians cycle stronger in the fall, but they are fertile and are more likely (from what I've seen) to get bred out of season. If you do keep them together, I would fashion an olor for the buck - it's a belt that hangs something in front of him so he can't penetrate but can still pee.

Are there any does you can trust with her?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Its a flap of shame instead of a cone of shame! Neat thing, actually.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha I love the flap of shame. That is awesome


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't chance it at all. I put all my does and bucks together in June. All but 1 (she is due late this month into next month) gave birth in November, 1 was only 9 months old when she kidded, so she was 4 months when she got bred;( You could put a buck apron on Snug, but I found with those that they come off to easily...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe I could make him an apron and he could visit with her at least for a couple hours a day while I am near by doing chores. It would be better than nothing.

No, there are zero does I can trust with her. Everyone is in bad moods right now.


----------



## KathleenElsie (Nov 27, 2013)

*Such a pretty girl.*

She sure looks sweet and cuddly.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

*Myra, Myra*

Yay and Yay again!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

So you need another bottle baby girl(okay, probably about as much as a kick in the pants).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I was going to keep one of Bonnies girls for her. But after much thinking and consideration we're going to keep Ashley (Paprikas newborn doe) for her.

My reason being that all my does come from two different lines, and Paprika and the buck she was bred to are compleletly unrelated to EVERYONE on my farm! So Myra and Paprika so far are my only unrelated potential future breeding stock.

All my Saanen and Saanen mixes are all from the same stock at the Big Island Goat Dairy, and my brown goats are all from the Nacho family lines. So having a little diversity is going to be nice.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That sounds like a great plan - a friend for Myra and some new blood in the herd


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan to me...


----------



## shutyvj (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so glad you were able to save that sweet baby, and I understand your frustration with not having easy access to a lot of vet meds. I have the same problem here in Costa Rica. I've learned to stock up when I'm back in the States, but never seem to have the right stuff when a new issue arises. Anyway, go Myra!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dayna, I always get warm and fuzzy reading this post!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Some Myra photos from today:










HORNS! I never thought she would get any. lol I never thought she would still be alive.




























BFFs










Getting a bit big for mommas lap.... I still let her up!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I love her little horny horns-- she doesn't seem to be looking up as much? Makes my heart sing, that she has grown so well with your care. You are a wonderful mommy for her. Your heart is definitely super sized.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Look at those little horns! So cute! Love her! She's so big now!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She looks SO healthy and happy!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There's my Myra and Ashely too


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's getting so big! I need to weigh her. She's very compact and heavy compared to my dairy goats. Are nubians more compact? I know that nigis can be and she's half and half. I've never had a nubian anything before.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She's getting big and so has her bff. They grow so fast.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! What a cute girl;-)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

She looks so happy sitting on your lap.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A video of Myra playing in the front yard today.  She loves the front yard!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204509978964198


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

wow, she looks amazing so filled out and shiny. she looks like she sees pretty well and looks pretty normal


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! She is so cute She's looking really great...;-)


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

This all just made my day!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Was her mom the Nubian? She has got such erect ears for a Nubian mix, most do that flattened airplane thing from what I have seen on here.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

mom a nubian father a nigerian


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Brought happy tears to my eyes seeing her run and play like that. Great job, Dayna


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

She got a lot of her dad in that head, didn't she? Such a cutie.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her profile is cute. I don't have any goats but her that has that cute bump on the bridge of her nose. If you are close up she looks nothing like a nigi. She is much much louder than all my other goats too. Both in frequency and volume! I wouldn't trade her for a million bucks though.


----------

